# Woodedge at the New Jersey Horsepark!



## Fisher.Cat. (Dec 26, 2007)

I went to a show yesterday, and I have to say it was my best show yet. Despite some really scary things for a 6 year old greenie, Gunner handled everything in stride, and got all but one of his flying lead changes!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwR3v5o8BLM


----------



## xNigelx (Jul 28, 2008)

Congrats! Cute baby :]


----------



## Fisher.Cat. (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks!  He's a really good baby, too xD He saved my butt a couple times yesterday :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Congrats!!  He's very cute.


----------



## Fisher.Cat. (Dec 26, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

looks like fun - good job!


----------

